# FLR(M) Financial Documents



## EHolly (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi,

I'm sure this has been answered before, but I'm having trouble finding it. I'm applying for a FLR(M) visa from inside the UK. My application falls under the new rolls. My Welsh partner and I just got married. Combined we met the financial requirement through salaried employment. I just can't figure out what kids of documents I need to submit. How many months of pay slips? Bank statements? Can anyone point me to where in the guidance documents this is outlined? Any help would be really appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

EHolly said:


> I'm sure this has been answered before, but I'm having trouble finding it. I'm applying for a FLR(M) visa from inside the UK. My application falls under the new rolls. My Welsh partner and I just got married. Combined we met the financial requirement through salaried employment. I just can't figure out what kids of documents I need to submit. How many months of pay slips? Bank statements? Can anyone point me to where in the guidance documents this is outlined?


See page 16 of http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary under Salaried Employment.


----------



## EHolly (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks Joppa! That was incredibly helpful. 

I'm getting very paranoid about what kinds of supporting documents I need to include in my package. The new system seems to require less of this? Am I missing something? Aside from the finanical documents, photographs and passports I can't figure out what else I need to send.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

EHolly said:


> Thanks Joppa! That was incredibly helpful.
> 
> I'm getting very paranoid about what kinds of supporting documents I need to include in my package. The new system seems to require less of this? Am I missing something? Aside from the finanical documents, photographs and passports I can't figure out what else I need to send.


Plus accommodation. Then there is the whole area of proving a genuine and durable relationship. Here the letter of intro (by you) and the letter of sponsorship (by your partner) become important. Under 1000 words, describe your relationship from the start to the present, significant events (first meeting, engagement, marriage etc), signs of deepening relationship like shared interests, compatibility and your plan for the future. The two letters should broadly agree, but don't copy from each other. Other evidence includes travel tickets,
photos, how you kept in touch when apart like letters, emails, texts, skype etc. Joint financial responsibility like bank accounts, savings, wills.


----------



## EHolly (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you for all your help so far. I'm still having trouble wrapping my head around everything. 

Under Documents Required UKBA lists:

-2 recent passport photographs and your passport - see the Photographs and passport page
-evidence of your age and your partner's age
-your marriage or civil partnership certificate
-evidence that you were both free to marry or enter your civil partnership, if either of you was previously married or in a civil partnership
-evidence that you have met
-evidence of your English language ability - see the English language page 
-evidence that you meet the financial requirement.

Does this fall under the heading of evidence you have met? 

Unfortunately we have very little evidence of keeping in touch. We work together and so communicate almost only through text message. I also moved in to his flat 9 months ago, but we kept everything in his name (so much for the idea that that would keep things simple!).


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Anything at all that proves you live together at the same property will help (any official letters addressed to you from a government agency for example - maybe your NHS letter giving your NHS number, or the letter stating your National Insurance Number if you have one? This would be useful to prove that you do reside at the same address. 

Do you have any photos that clearly show you both together? Photos provide good proof that you have clearly met, but it would be particularly useful to add a couple of photos where you met before you were married if you have them (any receipts from those times, or copies of flight tickets etc would be a bonus in 'dating' them).


----------



## acapriccio (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello! Just discovered this forum - incredibly helpful! Also many threads have got me now panicking! Did not realize it would be so difficult in getting a premium service appointment. And also, where does it say that we have to provide evidence that this is a genuine and lasting relationship? I thought a marriage certificate would be enough. I am now worried maybe there is a big section I have completely missed?! Need to start getting photos printed then!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

acapriccio said:


> Hello! Just discovered this forum - incredibly helpful! Also many threads have got me now panicking! Did not realize it would be so difficult in getting a premium service appointment. And also, where does it say that we have to provide evidence that this is a genuine and lasting relationship? I thought a marriage certificate would be enough. I am now worried maybe there is a big section I have completely missed?! Need to start getting photos printed then!


For people already married, the emphasis is more on proving that the marriage is genuine. The evidence does really depend on individual circumstances, but could be photos of your wedding with other guests present, proof that you live together (official letters addressed to either or both of you at the same address) and for how long (if applicable), and proof of how you kept in contact if having to live apart. This part of the application is to show UKBA that this is not a sham marriage for immigration purposes, but a genuine and enduring relationship. If this isn't yours or your partner's first marriage, it's also important to provide proof that you were both legally free to marry or become civil partners, so also include divorce/dissolution certificates along with marriage certificates if applicable.


----------



## emywasabi (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi All,

What about for unmarried partner visa? what documents should we provide to prove that our relationship is genuine?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

For an unmarried partner visa, you need to provide proof that you have physically lived together for a minimum period of two years, so letters addressed to both of you (either together or addressed individually) will be needed covering this entire period of time, and anything else (flight tickets etc) will help in supporting your application. 

Where there have been breaks in your period of living together, also include evidence supporting how you kept in contact whilst apart.


----------



## rbotes (Aug 20, 2010)

*7A section*

I came to the UK two years ago on a spousal visa, does this mean that I do not have to do 7a, only 7B the maintenance?

Also when 'proving' it is a valid/sustained marriage what proof do we need? After the spousal visa we did not send emails really and have lived together for two years in the UK; we have a joint bank account, live in the same home, have photos but did not save stuff from trips? 

Any help please!!

Regan


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

rbotes said:


> I came to the UK two years ago on a spousal visa, does this mean that I do not have to do 7a, only 7B the maintenance?


That's correct.



> Also when 'proving' it is a valid/sustained marriage what proof do we need? After the spousal visa we did not send emails really and have lived together for two years in the UK; we have a joint bank account, live in the same home, have photos but did not save stuff from trips?


What you have is more than enough. Just evidence of living together such as joint bank account, joint bills and offficial letters addressed to both or each of you sent to the same address. If you go to a same-day premium appointment at PEO (strongly recommended to avoid a wait of many months), and you attend together, they will probably only give a cursory glance at your evidence. If they are in doubt, they can always ask you questions.


----------



## rbotes (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you Joppa,

I know that there is no official time frame for the applications but about how long is the paper route right now? 

We really don't have the extra money to do it in person.

Also it says that my end date of my current visa expires while in still waiting for the decision, then that is ok?


thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

rbotes said:


> Thank you Joppa,
> 
> I know that there is no official time frame for the applications but about how long is the paper route right now?


Up to 8-9 months, and you are without your passport so cannot leave UK at all. 



> We really don't have the extra money to do it in person.
> 
> Also it says that my end date of my current visa expires while in still waiting for the decision, then that is ok?


Your visa is automatically extended until a decision is made. But for only £300 extra, you avoid all the hassle, frustrations and heartache. You only need to read several threads where people are stuck with their life on hold. Borrow money if you have to.


----------

